# what is the origin of "not leaked"



## Jaiman (Mar 19, 2017)

op title


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 19, 2017)

Kinda wonder myself.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 19, 2017)

What autism did I miss this time?


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 19, 2017)

same as everytime. Null thought it would be funny.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 19, 2017)

Yellow = all of your details have been sold to Vordrak
Blue = only *some *of your details have been sold to Vordrak


----------



## Marisa Kirisame (Mar 19, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nady-...art-quinby-stewart.20856/page-87#post-2133297


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 19, 2017)

Marisa Kirisame said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nady-...art-quinby-stewart.20856/page-87#post-2133297


nice cover story shill


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 19, 2017)

But.... my noodZ have been out there for YEARS.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Mar 19, 2017)

He should have sold all of my dox. They're boring.

Edit: Now it's yellow. Good.


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 19, 2017)

'top victim' hats were better


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 19, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> 'top victim' hats were better


I want kitty cat ears on my avatar next time!


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 19, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> 'top victim' hats were better


Wupocalypse was my favorite


----------



## Ballo (Mar 20, 2017)

Bluebird said:


> Wupocalypse was my favorite


The best thing was when all the profile pictures had a layer of the isis flag


----------



## Elaine Benes (Mar 20, 2017)

My favorite was the Wallflower's dad's naked-ass body sitting on us


----------



## smallmilk (Mar 20, 2017)

I liked when everything was spinning


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 20, 2017)

Remember when all the posts were CONFIDENTIAL?


----------



## Jaiman (Mar 21, 2017)

smallmilk said:


> I liked when everything was spinning


That should be permanent.


----------

